# Tank Not Working



## katoria (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi I'm Kat and I am new here...well sorta. I was here for a while 2 years ago but moved away with no net access! sad but true I'm happy to be back

I have a very quick question: my 16 gallon eclipse tank just died. The motor to the filter and lighting unit are totally dead. 

*1st question:* Does anyone know how to get a replacement for the hood unit and motor or do you think It would be cheaper to buy a new one?
*2nd question:* any suggestions for a replacement filter until I get a new tank *or* should I just do water changes every few days? My tank has sand with 3 small cories and a couple danios. 

If you think I should get a new tank any suggestions for uses on the old tank? I spent almost 180.00 us dollars on this tank and would hate for it to go to waste


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Kat, strange that both are not working, is there not a problem with the
electricity? Or are both working on a timer?
Anyway, you can do without a filter if you do regular refreshments, no
problem. Maybe you can buy somewhere a second hand filter?

Don't know about the hood, actually there is not many except for the
lamps or the timer that is not working anymore.

Ron


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Marineland's site is here: 
MARINELAND.COM - CONSUMER PRODUCTS

I couldn't locate a 16 gallon eclipse but for the 12, for example, parts are here: 
MARINELAND.COM - CONSUMER PRODUCTS 

Perhaps put a small circulation pump in the tank if you have one lying around or an airstone. 
Cut back on feeding also.


----------



## katoria (Feb 8, 2008)

The Flying Dutchman said:


> Hi Kat, strange that both are not working, is there not a problem with the
> electricity? Or are both working on a timer?
> Anyway, you can do without a filter if you do regular refreshments, no
> problem. Maybe you can buy somewhere a second hand filter?
> ...


Thanks Ron, I think there must have been a power surge or something. I've plugged the unit into several outlets. I can hear the motor purring very very soft but its not moving the water at all and the bio wheel is not turning. 
I think my fish wanted an upgrade I smell sabotage!!


----------



## katoria (Feb 8, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Marineland's site is here:
> MARINELAND.COM - CONSUMER PRODUCTS
> 
> I couldn't locate a 16 gallon eclipse but for the 12, for example, parts are here:
> ...


Thank for the links and the tips, I will try and air pump to keep the water moving until I decide what to do. Thanks again!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Open up the impeller assembly and see if its jammed with something or clogged with debris. Also make sure your water level is high enough, hate to point out the obvious but the eclipse won't prime up if the water is below a certain point.


----------



## katoria (Feb 8, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Open up the impeller assembly and see if its jammed with something or clogged with debris. Also make sure your water level is high enough, hate to point out the obvious but the eclipse won't prime up if the water is below a certain point.


THanks for the tips, nothing was clogging it but I did see some of my sand. I think maybe the sand in my tank killed my filter, does that sound strange? or the voltage jump killed it  but I made sure the water level was high and still nothing.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Did you get all way to the fan looking magnet-thing?


----------



## katoria (Feb 8, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Did you get all way to the fan looking magnet-thing?


 no, I don't think so. I'll look again............


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

It's part of the intake tube system, the water goes into the pipe where it gets sucked upwards to the filter on top, that fan looking thing is called the impeller and I presume its jammed up. Thats the main moving part, its inside the black pump casing at the top of the intake assembly, twist that apart very slowly and then pull the fan looking thing out, its held in there by a shaft with rubber tips and its also magnetic, so give it a slight tug to pull it out. Then clean it off and inspect it to make sure none of it looks broken or worn down too bad. Those have a life of a couple years perhaps and they are fairly inexpensive to replace. If you have any question about if its worn down too much, take it to a local fish store and have them inspect it for you, or even post a couple pictures of it here even if you want us to take a look. 

I think once you get to it and see whats inside there you may have found the problem. Regards


----------



## katoria (Feb 8, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> It's part of the intake tube system, the water goes into the pipe where it gets sucked upwards to the filter on top, that fan looking thing is called the impeller and I presume its jammed up. Thats the main moving part, its inside the black pump casing at the top of the intake assembly, twist that apart very slowly and then pull the fan looking thing out, its held in there by a shaft with rubber tips and its also magnetic, so give it a slight tug to pull it out. Then clean it off and inspect it to make sure none of it looks broken or worn down too bad. Those have a life of a couple years perhaps and they are fairly inexpensive to replace. If you have any question about if its worn down too much, take it to a local fish store and have them inspect it for you, or even post a couple pictures of it here even if you want us to take a look.
> 
> I think once you get to it and see whats inside there you may have found the problem. Regards


Wow thank you for the detailed information of what to look for. I'm going to have a look as soon as I get home from work. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea no problem! 

It looks like this:


----------



## D & T (Feb 4, 2008)

Might look for lime or calcium build up on the magnet too.
I have had that happen over time at couple places lived over the years.

Dan


----------

